# jquery scroll to



## mxxxx (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jQuery kennengelernt habe, bin ich auf folgendes Plugin gestossen: http://plugins.jquery.com/project/ScrollTo .

Ich habe schon das ein oder andere jQuery Plugin erfolgreich in eine Seite einbetten können, aber hier komme ich einfach nicht weiter. Leider konnte ich nirgendwo eine Anleitung finden und die Demo seite hilft mir als Anfänger leider auch nicht weiter.


Mit dem Plugin wollte ich einfach mal eine Testseite machen, bei der man auf einen Link klickt und die seite dann automatisch zu einem Bild scrollt. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Quaese (15. April 2010)

Hi,

wenn du die Seite scrollen möchtest, versuch es wie folgt:

```
$.scrollTo(bild_selektor, settings);
```
 
Um beispielsweise zu einem Bild mit der ID *img_01* in 1 Sekunde (=1000ms) zu scrollen, benötigst du nachstehende Anweisung.

```
$.scrollTo('#img_01', {duration: 1000});
```
 
Weitere *settings* findest du auf der Homepage.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## mxxxx (15. April 2010)

Danke!

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Testseite hochgeladen. Bitte berücksichtigt, dass ich ein absoluter Anfänger bin, aber weiter bin ich leider nicht gekommen: KLICK

Ich will, dass wenn man auf "Test" klickt, der Browser automatisch zum Bild scrollt. Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könntet! Dann hätte ich das Grundprinzip - wie ich dieses Plugin anwende - schonmal verstanden.


----------



## Quaese (15. April 2010)

Hi,

mal sehen, in welchem Forum zuerst geantwortet wird (crossposting in php.de).

Zunächst hat dein Dokument nur am Rande etwas mit HTML zu tun.

Versuch es mal mit folgendem a-Tag:

```
<a href="#" onclick="$.scrollTo('#bild', {duration: 1000}); return false;">Test</a>
```
 
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## mxxxx (15. April 2010)

Danke Quaese,

nimm´s mir nicht übel, dass ich die Frage auch woanders gestellt habe - steh ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck und will mit dem Plugin noch was machen.

Mit deinem Script funktionierts jetzt auch.. Hilft mir schonmal einiges weiter. Danke!


----------

